# HELP



## Dave~X (Sep 6, 2003)

my 1.5" red has something the size of his back fin hanging out his ass it looks like a light colored beefheart!! HELP!!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

poop?









any pics?


----------



## Dave~X (Sep 6, 2003)

no pics, it colud be poop but it doesn't look like it.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I have no idea unless I can see pic


----------



## tosafan2004 (Aug 30, 2003)

It could be an ulcer, But not positive


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Figure this one out Don :laugh:


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I have no idea...







There is a species of internal nematode that has been known to exit from the fish's anus.


----------



## tosafan2004 (Aug 30, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Figure this one out Don :laugh:


 I did'nt understand the post you addressed to me, but If you know me then how are you


----------

